# Best time to visit Dubai for Job Hunt



## Asimfrombombay

I wanna know that what is the best time to visit U.A.E for job hunt and what type of visa is suitable i.e visit or tourist permit? Is there any process of hiring like the job market opens only in winter season (October to March)? What about me if I visit in May? Is there any problem during Ramadan and Eid days? Please do let me know so that I can plan accordingly. 

Thanks
Asim


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
I would certainly advise against job hunting in Ramadan - as the working day is so different and many people choose this time to go away from Dubai.
For me, more important than when to visit - is your planning and approach to job hunting.
You need to plan what job you are looking for, polish your CV and try to work out what makes you really different from the thousands of other people that have the same idea as you.
If you apply for a job on one of the popular job websites - they often get more than 1000 applicants for each job. Imagine having to sift through 1000 CVs - how would yours stand out amongst that lot?
You really need to do a lot of research before you even think of visiting Dubai!
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## Asimfrombombay

You're right Steve. 
I visited Dubai last year in Feb and found that a lot of people with same expertise around. 
It mostly depends on luck but better planning makes it more promising. However, I got the job relevant to my field but had to come back due to some personal reasons. 
Now planning to go again and if I land in first weed of May, can I find a job? 
Because if I'll get response from those where I send my resume, definitely I will be hired but if I go there in inappropriate time, when the hiring process is closed in Ramadan or in summer season it becomes slow, I will not get any response and spoil my visit. And if I wait till October, I have to spend the whole summer in my country. In this situation what to do? Should I visit in first week of May or wait till October?


----------



## Stevesolar

asimrotana said:


> You're right Steve.
> I visited Dubai last year in Feb and found that a lot of people with same expertise around.
> It mostly depends on luck but better planning makes it more promising. However, I got the job relevant to my field but had to come back due to some personal reasons.
> Now planning to go again and if I land in first weed of May, can I find a job?
> Because if I'll get response from those where I send my resume, definitely I will be hired but if I go there in inappropriate time, when the hiring process is closed in Ramadan or in summer season it becomes slow, I will not get any response and spoil my visit. And if I wait till October, I have to spend the whole summer in my country. In this situation what to do? Should I visit in first week of May or wait till October?


Hi,
May should be fine. Weather will still be OK and companies should still be in hiring mode.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tanveer Ahmed

Hi, I am planing to visit uae in january for job searching. Is this time good for me to go there? Kindly suggest me guys


----------



## mrussell

Hi,

I've been here since September, had one call, one interview, one offer, but unfortunately had to turn it down as they they wanted me to work for peanuts.

As people have mentioned previously, there is no 'best time', so January won't make a difference. It all depends on what job you want, your CV / approach and your skills. My tip is, start looking ASAP, because unless you have a career that is massively in demand, prepare for a long tiresome slog at job hunting.


----------



## solid524

@mrussell what roles are after?

What would you say the demand is for financial analyst/manager?

Thanks


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Mostly the companies hire finance professionals at the end and beginning of financial year. So I think in U.A.E financial year starts from January. I am not confirmed as I am IT professional.


----------



## tahir29

I've been here for 10 months, had few offers but pay is absolutely peanuts. I'm looking for a business analyst role but I quickly gathered it's who you know not what you know in Dubai. I just turned down a job at Boots in Al Barsha as they were offering peanuts, on top of that 25% wage increase after two years. 

Agencies, lets not go there. 

If anyone has contacts or advice please share


----------



## twowheelsgood

> but I quickly gathered it's who you know not what you know in Dubai


I think the advice you were given also included that certain 'skilled occupations' in the west, are not considered as something considered as skilled, out here, and what skills are required can be provided effectively from India, Pakistan and the Philipines at very low cost..

If you are an Excel jockey, you'll get peanuts here even if in the UK financial services sector it seems to be something of value.

If you cannot do a dgre, specifically in that skill, its going to be hard to get a decent salary, no matter how much the person may be valued in the UK.


----------



## saifshafiq

Hy,
I am industrial engineer and planning to visit Dubai in Oct.
kindly tell me its the right time and place to find career in that profession.


----------



## Dipesh Thirwani

*Hello*

Hi guys,
I want to visit Dubai on a 90 days visit visa to hunt for a job. I am a mechanical engineer having 1.5 years of experience. Can you please tell me what salary should I expect? what are the chances of getting a job? and what are the steps which I need to follow for job searching? Please reply.....
Thanks in advance


----------

